# Thursday night drinks 16th December Jetty Lounge



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi there all !

The newly dubbed "Thirst-day Nights Drinks" and the last chance to catch up with us all before the Christmas holidays and possibly also the last one this year.... falls on me to organise.

Since many of us will be flying to snowy peaks or icy countries... I thought it would be very fitting to make the most of the glorious Dubai weather and go for a relaxed beach atmosphere with the added bonus that this is a new place on the Dubai scene! (not to mention that it will make all our friends and family back home envy us to death )

*The venue:
The Jetty Lounge (bring your flip flops people, this is ON the beach!)
at the Palace section of the One & Only Royal Mirage Hotel on Al Sufouh (Jumeirah).*

*the time: after 9pm * .... as usual.

For those of you who dont know the One& Only it is divided into three parts. The Palace is the one closest to the Dubai Marina end and borders the Westin Hotel.

I look forward to seeing both old and new faces so that we can all exchange the season's greetings! We celebrated Ramadan with Iftars, Thansgiving drinks.. and now it is Christmas time!! (in other words we just like to have a good excuse to celebrate )

If you are one of the newbies please PM me to get more information (like cell phones) so you can find us!

See ya all there!!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are we inviting the horrendous band from last Thursday? Please don't say yes


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Moe78 said:


> Are we inviting the horrendous band from last Thursday? Please don't say yes


Unfortunately I dont have their contact details! Such a pity though....


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What a shame! They will surely be missed LOL


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I will be in for this one, looking forward to it.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You had Thanksgiving drinks? How did I miss it? :confused2:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Put me in for a "maybe"


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes Pammy, it was Americans only though, you had to show your passport at the door


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Yes Pammy, it was Americans only though, you had to show your passport at the door


So I assume you were denied entry as well then eh?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice! I am game!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Nice! I am game!


Since..and only since Ari said "maybe", I am going...please let me know the address..I will spend Wednesday and Thrusday in Dubai "pretending" that I will be working HARD as usual


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Since..and only since Ari said "maybe", I am going...please let me know the address..I will spend Wednesday and Thrusday in Dubai "pretending" that I will be working HARD as usual


Are you and Ari a couple now?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Calls me Papi ...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awww how cute! 

And no Pammy, I just showed up and used my ******* accent and they let me in cuz no one would ever want to even pretend to be a *******


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

eh stuck in Hong Kong for work ... cant make it to this one


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd pay $20 if you can pull a perfect ******* accent ... 



Moe78 said:


> Awww how cute!
> 
> And no Pammy, I just showed up and used my ******* accent and they let me in cuz no one would ever want to even pretend to be a *******


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Damn! Now I gotta practice my *******! Do they have language CDs for that?


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Damn! Now I gotta practice my *******! Do they have language CDs for that?


Dont worry moe, my dad is from kentucky. i can teach you!!


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

oh man i was stationed in Ft. Campbell for a year it is just so damn hard to understand the accent folks have there its like ******* mixed with south accent


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yay! looks like i'll be $20 richer very soon


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Can you say .... "Paw, get off o' me ... yer crushin' mah Marl'bro's ..." 

LOL


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

hahahahaha I've been trying to perfect the accent for a while now


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

BACK TO THE TOPIC GUYS! You can save the chit chat for the lounge or over drinks on Thursday.

Don't forget to PM me if you need any extra info.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Exactly, back to topic. Who is in and who is out?


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> Dont worry moe, my dad is from kentucky. i can teach you!!


Are you going??!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill definitely be there guys. I might show up a bit buzzed though as I am going out for dinner and drinks right beforehand, haha. I just hope I am not as buzzed as I was last time before I showed up at midnight! 

Im a bit sad that I wont see many of you until after the new year. Truly truly sad.


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Ill definitely be there guys. I might show up a bit buzzed though as I am going out for dinner and drinks right beforehand, haha. I just hope I am not as buzzed as I was last time before I showed up at midnight!
> 
> Im a bit sad that I wont see many of you until after the new year. Truly truly sad.


i dont think we are going, it seems the place is to expensive for us. Once i start working we can do more fun things


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

AndreaMarshall said:


> i dont think we are going, it seems the place is to expensive for us. Once i start working we can do more fun things


Expensive?! Pfft, do what I do, pre-drink with some friends then hit the place and only order 2-3 drinks... now you know what the bottle of Jack Daniels you guys brought me was for! Muahaha. Its already halfway gone.  

So who else is going? Last Thursday was a massive group, I think I counted like 18 people... very nice!


----------



## blue01 (Nov 2, 2010)

my boyfriend is in...i'll need a contact number for this...not sure if i'll join though, i might have other plans.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Nightshadow said:


> Expensive?! Pfft, do what I do, pre-drink with some friends then hit the place and only order 2-3 drinks... now you know what the bottle of Jack Daniels you guys brought me was for! Muahaha. Its already halfway gone.
> 
> So who else is going? Last Thursday was a massive group, I think I counted like 18 people... very nice!


you should write a dubai tourist guide for all your follow americans


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hash4272 said:


> eh stuck in Hong Kong for work ... cant make it to this one


Ohhhh that's so SAD that you are stuck in HK ...is not it?...give us ALL a break


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> BACK TO THE TOPIC GUYS! You can save the chit chat for the lounge or over drinks on Thursday.
> 
> Don't forget to PM me if you need any extra info.


I need the address... honestly...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Um I guess you didn't read the first post in this topic!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Canuck, I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find the address and directions on google.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Canuck, I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find the address and directions on google.


 I honestly did not read the first post what a shame, but yoga girl sent the details...so I am good I think


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

I've heard its a really nice place. would say mine is a 'maybe' since I fly home on friday and need to finish a few things before I go.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Ahh - Will miss this one. We are in AD until Fri/Sat.

Hope that band from last Thursday shows up and you guys have a wonderful time 

Cheers.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Naw dude, I paid them to follow you around all weekend


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Naw dude, I paid them to follow you around all weekend


Haha Moe, nice one!! I actually laughed out loud.  

@ Blue - Ah it would be cool if you made it, too bad I showed up so darned late last thursday, didnt get to chat with many people. 

@ Yankee - Where are you flying back to? 

@ W Man - Ah, you guys were a lot of fun man, I look forward to having a few drinks with ya again!  

@ Canuck - One and Only is on .... the last street going towards the sea there, I believe its called Jumeirah Road, i could be wrong though but it runs parallel with the beach. Literally the back end of the hotel is on the beach, so you couldnt possibly miss it. - I would suggest driving up Sheikh Zayed Road and getting off at "Al Sufouh" and take that straight until you hit the Westin Hotel. From there get on that Jumeirah road on your right, up to the light I believe, then do a quick U turn and you are right at where we are all meeting. 

*If youre new to the forums and lurking a bit, dont be shy, feel free to come out and meet us @ Jetty Lounge! *


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Will be missing out on this and the next thursday night... heading home to mommyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

ipshi said:


> Will be missing out on this and the next thursday night... heading home to mommyyyyyyyyyyyy


Have a safe journey iphsi - hope to see you soon.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks W!  Have a great time all you guys who meet up


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

I will probably turn up .... Yoga girl will message u if I get lost, which is typically me.

W-man and his woman - we will miss u both... have a great weekend in AD. 
Yankee hope u turn up 
Ipshi have a safe flight and enjoy ur stay in Mumbai.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Haha Moe, nice one!! I actually laughed out loud.
> 
> @ Blue - Ah it would be cool if you made it, too bad I showed up so darned late last thursday, didnt get to chat with many people.
> 
> ...



Wow..I see some serious "Hey, you could organise the Thursday Night Drinks" potential here


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Passing on the torch are we?


----------



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

*Newbie query*

Hii guys,

Is this a shorts+tee-shirt+flip-flops kind of a place??It is called "The one and only Royal M... Hotel" , " PALACE section" etc... 

An Indian guy in shorts and flip-flops would raise a few eyebrows espcially in Dubai..Wouldn't particularly want my wallet checked for enough cash or risk being sent back home to get dressed properly.

Cheers


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> @ Canuck - One and Only is on .... the last street going towards the sea there, I believe its called Jumeirah Road, i could be wrong though but it runs parallel with the beach. Literally the back end of the hotel is on the beach, so you couldnt possibly miss it. - I would suggest driving up Sheikh Zayed Road and getting off at "Al Sufouh" and take that straight until you hit the Westin Hotel. From there get on that Jumeirah road on your right, up to the light I believe, then do a quick U turn and you are right at where we are all meeting.
> 
> *If youre new to the forums and lurking a bit, dont be shy, feel free to come out and meet us @ Jetty Lounge! *


I thought this was a zero tolerence country to drinking and driving??? then how come everyone needs directions on how to get there for drinks??


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

change of plans...my wonderful company wants me in AD for Sunday so my hotel reservation is gone...the idea of drinking around 9 and heading back to AD is not compelling enough...hope you folks have a blast


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

yankee79 said:


> I thought this was a zero tolerence country to drinking and driving??? then how come everyone needs directions on how to get there for drinks??


It is and nobody is encouraging anyone on this forum to drink and drive. Yes we call it "meeting for drinks" but some of the people in the group dont actually drink alcohol, rather they just smoke shisha or have non-alcoholic beverages when meeting up. 

That being said, we are all adults here and its up to everyone to decide how they get there and if they decide to have a beer or not. I for one, NEVER drive when I drink, regardless of the zero tolerance thing here or not. Its stupid and wreck-less in any country and nobody deserves to be put in danger because of someone elses irresponsibility. Lastly, cabs are really cheap in Dubai so I cant believe anyone who lives in Dubai would actually risk driving drunk.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

yanai said:


> Hii guys,
> 
> Is this a shorts+tee-shirt+flip-flops kind of a place??It is called "The one and only Royal M... Hotel" , " PALACE section" etc...
> 
> ...


Yanai, 

Im not exactly 100% sure either but the original post says to wear flip flops, so Id imagine youre not gonna wear dress pants with that. Im going dressed sporty, in shorts, tshirt and sandals. Wear a nice watch and do your hair so you look like a tourist and Im guessing there wont be any problem. Im getting ready now, see ya guys there, 9pm! 

Again I ask, if anyone from Gardens/ Discovery Gardens wants to split a cab, let me know!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Wow..I see some serious "Hey, you could organise the Thursday Night Drinks" potential here


Marcel do you think someone is trying to muscle us out of the organising committee?:boxing:

Please, feel free to take over at any time guys! At last!!!!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Good night! Good job! Thanks Yoga Girl...and as said. We'll have to organise a 6 month anniversary soon...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

MarcelDH said:


> Good night! Good job! Thanks Yoga Girl...and as said. We'll have to organise a 6 month anniversary soon...


Thank you all for coming along to a great place with stunning views.
Yes we most definitely have to organise an anniversary of the Thursday night drinks!
Good night!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Marcel do you think someone is trying to muscle us out of the organising committee?:boxing:
> 
> Please, feel free to take over at any time guys! At last!!!!!


Out with the old, in with the new! Haha. Just kidding guys. Great get together, as usual great people, good conversation and nice to relax after a long week of...well, working for you guys and uh, enjoying life for me.  

Hey I worked 3 years straight without a vacation, I deserve to be lazy! 

Anyway, thanks to all for coming out!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Another great time! I just got home about 30 mins ago and I am totally knackered!


----------

